# Anything Stout



## illuminator (Feb 17, 2013)

That Black Chocolate Stout looks yummy,  I like Deshutes Black Butte Porter XX/XXX reserve but since I live in CA... have to settle for the store variety minus the X's and strength.  Still an enjoyable porter that I can get right around the corner. Having one now as a matter of fact (9am) since I have been up since 4 getting a pair of boston butts going on the smoker.


----------

